# 2013 Trophy Ridge REACT sight



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Introducing the all new React Bow sight with Smart Pin Technology, a revolutionary, tool-less sight system that once calibrated at 20 and 30 yards, makes your 40, 50 and 60 yard pins mathematically impossible to be inaccurate. 

This will be available in October 

Black is $149 and Camo is $159 

I am supposed to get one within a week and will let you guys know what I think. 

Here is a video link....looks cool! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxvASHu671E


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Good looking sight.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

that will sell like hotcakes.


----------



## Onytay (Aug 1, 2012)

that looks pretty sweet!


----------



## Decker55 (Nov 21, 2008)

pretty much like the trophy ridge judge which does it automaticaly also, works good had a bow sigted out 2 60 yards in 20 mins, only differences looks a lot lighter then the judge


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Decker55 said:


> pretty much like the trophy ridge judge which does it automaticaly also, works good had a bow sigted out 2 60 yards in 20 mins, only differences looks a lot lighter then the judge


The REACT is lighter, more inexpensive, and more refined.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Huh, I just got a thing about this also. Very cool.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

Does the adjustment knob on the moving pins lock in some way. I would worry that it would move over time from both shooting and brushing against stuff.


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

Does it come with the vertical pins? I will never go back to horizontal pins after having vertical ones.


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

nice!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

mathewshooterxt said:


> Does it come with the vertical pins? I will never go back to horizontal pins after having vertical ones.


Sorry, No.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

Does look really nice. Lost camo a option?


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

Got to subscribe to this one....love the idea.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Only Realtree AP and Black .


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Really liked my judge sights but they were heavy as heck. This looks like it would be great on a light weight hunting bow.


----------



## DeerCook (Jan 23, 2006)

Looks pretty sweet, I would really like to mess with one. Although, I do almost the same thing with my Axcel sight in just a few short minutes.
But it does look like it's very well made.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow that's impressive! Some brains went into that one.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Might just have to check one of those out .. maybe ..


----------



## Anth (Apr 22, 2011)

What the slowsest fps you can sight the 60 pin in ? My bow is slow 250fps . 
You cleaver guys who made this sight must have the maths.
Just using average anchor point. 

Looks like a great sight, almost to good to be true. good work.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

looks cool!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Bahh. Dave B ruined it. But really whats the point? How hard is it to ajust sight pins.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice...


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

Make in a 7 pin please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

7 pin would be awasome.


----------



## Reco111 (Dec 16, 2011)

Honestly? Not to rain on your parade or anything, I'm really not intending to because I just want to help but check out the AXT Primal for around $189. that's nice but the AXT is better quality IMHO.


----------



## hooks (Mar 22, 2005)

Yes, 7 pin please....with retina lock...:wink:


----------



## bowhuntingPSE (Aug 16, 2012)

Dextee said:


> Bahh. Dave B ruined it. But really whats the point? How hard is it to ajust sight pins.



well, for most archers it is probably easier to get your 30 yard pin and 40 yard pin sighted in.. once you get thoes sighted in your dead on at 50-60.. idk about all of you but for me i cant sight in my bow at 60 yards, well ive never tried it but i wouldnt with an average sight.. ill be picking this bad boy up!


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

Sweet!! We sell a bunch of the TR Cypher 5's. This will be a nice addition.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Reco111 said:


> Honestly? Not to rain on your parade or anything, I'm really not intending to because I just want to help but check out the AXT Primal for around $189. that's nice but the AXT is better quality IMHO.


how could you determine this without even seeing this Trophy Ridge sight in person or using it? you are looking at a picture and already have your mind made up, that's a shame. oh well, your loss. keep up the GREAT work Trophy Ridge! this is just more proof that you don't need to spend several hundred dollars to get a top quality product.


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

nice!


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Looking NICE>


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Reco111 said:


> Honestly? Not to rain on your parade or anything, I'm really not intending to because I just want to help but check out the AXT Primal for around $189. that's nice but the AXT is better quality IMHO.


Have you seen an actual REACT sight to compare?

I have checked out the AXT, and would put ANY Trophy Ridge sight up against it.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## Reco111 (Dec 16, 2011)

CamoCop said:


> how could you determine this without even seeing this Trophy Ridge sight in person or using it? you are looking at a picture and already have your mind made up, that's a shame. oh well, your loss. keep up the GREAT work Trophy Ridge! this is just more proof that you don't need to spend several hundred dollars to get a top quality product.


Because I also have the Hitman micro 5 sitting on my shelf at home. Like I said, they make good sights, it's just that for around $40 you can get a better quality sight. Go ahead, check them out side by side at Cabelas and see for yourself. They usually have them out of the packages mounted on a bow handle so you can see. I'll say it again, TR makes a good sight BUT you can get a better one in the AXT. For one, the knobs would come lose on my TR hitman and for two, the glow in dark sight ring would also come off on it. You won't have those problems with the AXT. Not sad, just my humble opinion and just trying to help fellow archers.


----------



## Reco111 (Dec 16, 2011)

NY911 said:


> Have you seen an actual REACT sight to compare?
> 
> I have checked out the AXT, and would put ANY Trophy Ridge sight up against it.


Shoot what you like man, I'm not trying to bash or put it down. I'm only trying to give some of my input is all. TR does make a good sight and it is a good deal. Just sayin' you can get a better deal, Just sayin' lol. :beer:


----------



## yotamonster (Oct 29, 2011)

NY911 said:


> The REACT is lighter, more inexpensive, and more refined.


this is the same way i prefer my beer


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

i also have the Micro Hitman 5 and i have not have the first issue with it. matter of fact i just ordered a Micro Alpha V5 that should be here by wednesday. i have never had a problem with Trophy Ridge. i still don't see how you can make a fair comparison of two sights when you have never laid eyes on one of them, besides through a picture. the React sight is not even out yet, so i don't see how you could have seen it at Cabela's.


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

They will sell tons of these I'm sure.


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

nice cant waite to see one this fall.


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

I love my Cypher 5 sight. Will look at this one as well. The only complaint is there is no 2nd axis adjustment. Does the React have it??


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

gun278 said:


> They will sell tons of these I'm sure.


Here's hoping!


----------



## Anth (Apr 22, 2011)

Does this work for meters as well as yards?


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Anth said:


> Does this work for meters as well as yards?


yes, it will work however you sight your bow in.


----------



## Coronadayz (Aug 18, 2011)

comes out in October when most seasons have already started.... makes sense


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Does anyone know where you can place an order for one ?


----------



## Coronadayz (Aug 18, 2011)

Hit-em said:


> Does anyone know where you can place an order for one ?


Been looking everywhere. When you find out let me know


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hit-em said:


> Does anyone know where you can place an order for one ?


Your local Trophy Ridge dealer.


----------



## Anth (Apr 22, 2011)

Anyone know how large the sight housing is?


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

I will be watching these. I just wonder how durable it is. Also, when the one on the video was being moved the tolerances looked....errr....loose for a lack of a better term.


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, actual innovation I likey. Great job TR!


----------



## Wired To Hunt (Nov 20, 2009)

Definitely an awesome sight! I actually already was able to get my hands on it, and have put together a review. If you're interested in that review and the video we shot along with it, check out this link!

GEAR REVIEW: TROPHY RIDGE REACT SIGHT


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

now if it was just in lost camo.  cant wait to see some more reviews once its out!


----------



## KenHmays (Sep 10, 2012)

Have a hitman 3 pin and was looking to move to a 5 pin. I'm going to wait for this to come out regardless of when it comes out. I almost bought the judge but this looks lighter at relatively the same cost. Hope eders has it ASAP!


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

So whats the status on these now?


----------



## KenHmays (Sep 10, 2012)

BeastofEast said:


> So whats the status on these now?


Trophy ridge says they should be in stores this week. We shall see


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

I've always felt the Trophy Ridge multi pin sights dont get the respect they deserve, although for hunting I think they are a better choice than several of the fan fav's around this place! Maybe this is exactly what they need to capture more market share among the multi pin sight manufacturers!

However for me I would really LOVE for them to come out with a true quality moveable single pin sight, sure their single pins are ok...but to me they are a tru glo range rover with added decals, knobs, and stickers that are added for nothing more than aesthetics and higher price tag, kind of like what they make fun of others for doing to the whisker biscuit in their latest commercial.......


----------



## Hayden Pierce (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks awesome. Wonder if it works the same with setting it for meters. My hunting bow is pulling double duty as a FITA compound bow. outdoor 50m indoor 18m. Either way will definitely be picking one of these up.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

rfl


----------



## ChemicalWaste (Aug 19, 2010)

I will say that i really like my judge sight but wish it was camo. I paid about that much for it too. It works great! If I had paid more attention to what was coming out this would be on my bow instead of the judge. The judge is there now so it's staying. I would only change of they put this with the vertical pin V sights.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I think this will be a great sight but I am a little surprised about the reaction its getting on here. Not that it doesn't deserve it, but the judge has been out for 2 years now and this is an updated version of it. I was expecting more people to acknowledge that it looks to be a judge+ ( meaning the judge with even improved features) but it seems like most didn't know about the judge. Too bad because it was a good sight.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I wish TR would do a version of it with their vert. pins....Seems like they are going away from vert pins and that's the thing that always made them different...
I shot TR sights for a lot of years and I always liked the vert pins and felt like I shot them better than horizontal pins.


----------



## Ridley (Dec 28, 2005)

J-Daddy said:


> I wish TR would do a version of it with their vert. pins....Seems like they are going away from vert pins and that's the thing that always made them different...
> I shot TR sights for a lot of years and I always liked the vert pins and felt like I shot them better than horizontal pins.


Agreed. I love the vertical pins. I also like the light settup on their "cheaper" sights, how it lights up the bubble level slightly and also the "glow ring". I'll prolly get this sight though to try it out.


----------



## ChemicalWaste (Aug 19, 2010)

It works. The construction on it is nice. It's solid. like i said, i love my judge. The only thing that would get me to change the judge out is a vertical React type sight. Get it done Trophy Ridge!


----------



## Facepaint (Oct 6, 2012)

That's killer where can I get one and when?


----------



## E_Rodrig_SQ2 (Dec 15, 2004)

Facepaint said:


> That's killer where can I get one and when?



I've been waiting for this sight to hit the shelves since they announced it. First they said it would be released on Oct. 1st, then on their Facebook page they were telling who were asking people asking that it was shipping this week. I haven't been able to find an online store with it yet, and have checked a couple stores and shops here and it's not there yet. I'm hoping it is soon. Really wished they would released it a little bit earlier and not when the seasons have already started.


----------



## ChemicalWaste (Aug 19, 2010)

Not releasing it before hunting season makes sense if you don't think about it. Everybody sights in after opening day, right?


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

I agree that they have got to stay with their vertical pins,that is their only"niche"in the sight industry;refine it and make it incredible!


----------



## timbawolf98 (Apr 6, 2003)

D.Short said:


> I agree that they have got to stay with their vertical pins,that is their only"niche"in the sight industry;refine it and make it incredible!


Those were my thoughts as well. If they were to take a 3 pin head with verticle pins and put it on a slider, there would be no downside.. I've looked at trying to make it work myself but haven't figured out a decent solution yet


----------



## ksbohunter2 (Nov 13, 2009)

Talked to a friend of mine before lunch on availibility of the React sight. He is a large distributor of all kinds of outdoor and archery equipment. His answer when I asked him if he had any yet was, no not yet. Said they hadn't built any except for the sales promo units. He emailed the Trophy ridge guys direct and copied me to the email. So at this point in time I don't have to worry about putting a new sight on during hunting season.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

november 1st. the promo units are out i seen the sight it is indeed awesome. along with the static stabilers they are very nice as well. the wrist strap is cheap though. ill definately be getting one of each for my motive 6.


----------



## E_Rodrig_SQ2 (Dec 15, 2004)

ksbohunter2 said:


> Talked to a friend of mine before lunch on availability of the React sight. He is a large distributor of all kinds of outdoor and archery equipment. His answer when I asked him if he had any yet was, no not yet. Said they hadn't built any except for the sales promo units. He emailed the Trophy ridge guys direct and copied me to the email. So at this point in time I don't have to worry about putting a new sight on during hunting season.





BeastofEast said:


> november 1st. the promo units are out i seen the sight it is indeed awesome.




Interesting. This is what they posted earlier today as a couple replies to someone asking on Facebook when they would be out


> "Trophy Ridge: These are already in stores across the country",





> "Trophy Ridge: $149.99 black and $159.00 camo version...dealers have these in stores now."


 Right now I am leaning towards what you guys are saying as being true. I have checked darn near every online store/shop I can think of, and checked a couple of the stores and shops around here and haven't seen one yet. Looks like I am gong to have to wait, considering it is already a week into our season.


----------



## KenHmays (Sep 10, 2012)

E_Rodrig_SQ2 said:


> I've been waiting for this sight to hit the shelves since they announced it. First they said it would be released on Oct. 1st, then on their Facebook page they were telling who were asking people asking that it was shipping this week. I haven't been able to find an online store with it yet, and have checked a couple stores and shops here and it's not there yet. I'm hoping it is soon. Really wished they would released it a little bit earlier and not when the seasons have already started.


I asked them via facebook and they said 1 OCT. When 1 OCT passed I again asked and they said they would be shipping soon. Now they are saying November 1st?! Cmon trophy ridge, get with it. I still have yet to see it ANYWHERE online and none of the local trophy ridge retailers know anything about it. I can only assume they are letting the anticpation build or something. The further they push the date the less im keeping an eye out for it. They are going to loose a sale if it doesnt come out quick.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

There out there. My shop told me they would get there next shipment in around end of month to nov 1st. The react also comes with a dvd. Its one of those mini ones. Ever think they are anticipating alot of demand for these n that's why theres a delay?


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

There is also a aluminum piece that comes with the static stabilizer. Its a round tube that has couple holes in it to route the wrist strap through instead of a leather piece they normally come with.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

5 here http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=300791994144&index=0&nav=SEARCH&nid=79760949818


----------



## ksbohunter2 (Nov 13, 2009)

BeastofEast I'm thinking they are taking pre-orders for when they get their stock order in. This company doesn't show them available on their website even. If the large distributors aren't getting them yet I can about assure you that one small dealer isn't getting them to sell on ebay. I maybe wrong but isn't making any sense. I just wish they would of had them out before everyone had thier rigs set up for hunting season.


----------



## electricg2 (Aug 3, 2008)

My dealer had one in last wed. Nice sight seemed front heavy holding it but might be right on a bow.


----------



## E_Rodrig_SQ2 (Dec 15, 2004)

KenHmays said:


> I asked them via Facebook and they said 1 OCT. When 1 OCT passed I again asked and they said they would be shipping soon. Now they are saying November 1st?! Cmon trophy ridge, get with it. I still have yet to see it ANYWHERE online and none of the local trophy ridge retailers know anything about it. I can only assume they are letting the anticipation build or something. The further they push the date the less I'm keeping an eye out for it. They are going to loose a sale if it doesn't come out quick.



It probably doesn't mean much to them, but they have already lost me as a customer. First they said the 1st, which was well over a week ago, then later in that week they answered someone by saying they were being sent out by the end of that week. Now they are telling people on the Facebook page they are already in stores (which they are not). To top it off, last night I sent them an email asking about them and explaining all of this and here is the reply I got no more than 5 minutes ago.



> They should be shipping out to dealers within a week, but it depends when the dealer has placed an order. Let me know if you have any other questions. Thanks.



What a joke. If there is some sort of delay in manufacturing or shipping, let your customers or potential customers know this and don't keep dragging them along by constantly replying "this week."


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

This time of year kills me. They were in stores October 1st in the dealer preview kit. Please remember this is a *2013* product. They will be available to purchase soon. I have one here at the house as I brought home the Motive 6 to do some testing. Shot it tonight to see how close the pins would be. Shot 20, 30 and 40 at last light and got real close. Will finish it up in the morning.


----------

